# Whats the best wormer for ferrets



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi all i usually use drontal for my ferret but are there any other brands that are safe for him??

Thanks


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

All the commercial ones are poisons IMO. I prefer Diatomaceous Earth.

Most on here will probably disagree though.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I use a kitten wormer although unless mixing with other ferrets that do not belong to you or walking out on the street it is only necessary twice a year.
Marina


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

BarryScott said:


> All the commercial ones are poisons IMO. I prefer Diatomaceous Earth.
> 
> Most on here will probably disagree though.


Ooooooo...... i use DE on my bunnies' litter trays to keep flys off, and have been wondering to myself recently whether it would be a good snake mite solution, but not looked into it at all. How do you use it as a wormer? PM me if you'd rather keep it off thread!?


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

You need to get the food grade stuff firstly, then just mix it into the animal feed. With ferrets, about a half teaspoon in with some chopped liver does the trick. If they get fussy, throw in a little ice cream or ferretone in with it. For a cat, double it (I add to a pouch of wet food).

Then use cheaper, non-food grade and dust it very lightly through their coat.

Not sure about snake mites I'm afraid. I think it probably would work, but would ask a good vet first.


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry - double post


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Barry, I'll give it a try. Hate using chemicals on anything if it can be avoided. How often do you treat them? Same frequency as the tablets or does it need to be more often?


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

It really depends. I used to work them a lot back when I was a broke kid, and feed them pigeon, so would worm them very often. I don't have any currently, but last time they lived in the lap of luxury and went no-where near live food or wild caught stuff, so I did them about once a year, maybe twice.

Perhaps ask a vet, or post another question up here.


----------

